# Tokay gecko lifespan



## Ewok (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a tokay gecko that is about 8 or 9 years old and was wondering what their lifespan is. The gecko has lived in my parents screened in porch in Florida for all this time. It is really healthy and large. It lives off anoles and bugs that crawl in the porch lol one time I saw it with a mouse in its mouth. i am thinking of selling it as my parents are wanting to sell thier house and whoever moves in might not like a large gecko. I don't look forward to catching it lol. It has a strong bite, I caught a few years ago while wearing leather gloves and it still hurt a little, and that wa swhen it was smaller.  right now it is about 10".

though I don't want to sell it if it is going to die soon because of old age, so that is why I was wondering what the oldest they can live to.


----------



## Socrates (Dec 3, 2006)

WOW - congratulations on having him for so long. :clap:  Their "average" life span is 10 years, even though there have been reports of some living up to 20.  

It'll be rough for him if he gets moved into a crammed enclosure if he's accustomed to having an entire porch most of his life.  Perhaps the future home owners won't mind the company, especially if they find out he keeps rodents out of the house 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Ewok (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info, yeah your right it wouldn't do well in an enclosure, it probably  would be stressed out. Its funny though, my mom  has a little birdhouse in the porch that the gecko uses as it's home during the day time haha.  If  the gecko  isn't running around on the walls  its in the birdhouse


----------



## AneesasMuse (Dec 4, 2006)

awww... I have a soft spot for Tokays, but can't bring myself to keep them in enclosures either. They get such a bad rap for being so nasty, but it's just their nature. 
I hope the new house occupants won't mind and will let him live out his days in HIS house!


----------



## Khaz Rhoz Zek (Dec 4, 2006)

Here's hoping he has another 10 years in his abode!


----------



## Wolfy72 (Dec 4, 2006)

Ahhhh  the "Infamous" biting gecko....hmmmm that's such a bad and nasty thing to say....

I currently house  over 15 of these lovely critters,,, I LOVE THEM  my kids love them and so does my wife,,, I am working on a breeding project here with the Tokays, I have 3 seperate tanks of them, they grow so fast and are just an all around cool gecko to watch interact with the others, they will eat just about anything you throw at them, mine are all still pretty young though , fat and healthy...as  for taking one from an enclosure like a screened porch and puttin it in a tank... I really wouldn't reccomend doin that....mine are all constantly moving around and playin with each other....maybe try building a custom enclosure large enough....or consider releasing back where ya  caught it if you're concerned about the new owners...
Great job though on keeping it this long nice to see i'm not the ony one interested in these fiesty fella's...


----------



## Randolph XX() (Dec 5, 2006)

even a common gecko has an amazinly long lifespan. I can remember there was a common house gecko with bizzare colouring, similar to calico but lighter, hanging out in my place since i have memory. Now it is still there in my old place, cuz my dad saw him(he barks, thats why he is so unforgetable) two weeks ago, and i a now 21 years old


----------

